# 942- DPP42 and Legacy LNBF's?



## DanaPointDave (Jan 25, 2005)

Greetings, 
I just purchased a 942 and based on Mark’s information about what works with a 942, a DPP42 (I did not wish to run another line). I cannot get the 942 to see the satellites consistently. Upon first trying the DPP42, I did not hook up the power inserter, as I wanted to see if it would work so I would not have to install an outlet near the location, or run cable. The 942 saw 119 and downloaded the software. After that, I cannot get the 942 to see any signal reliably, with or without the power inserter. Typically, it will see nothing, though it has found the switch. Occasionally it will find one satellite. With my old SW 42, it finds 119 and 61.5 (on tuner 1) and 119 on (tuner 2), but of course does not work properly - I tried the switch just as a test in troubleshooting the new setup. It also of course sees 119 or 61.5 when hooked up directly.

I found information on this forum that states that this should work with legacy LNBF’s, but the retailer from who I purchased the equipment states that I need DP LNBF’s. Is this accurate? 

The LNBF’s I have installed are about 10 years old. They are labeled “Dual LNBF” as they have two F-Connectors coming out of each. I also have available (not installed) newer (within the last year) “Digital LNBF” units (not labeled DP). Does anyone know if these are different than my legacy LNBF’s and if they would work?

Thank you for any help. This was quite frustrating last night since it takes forever to do a check switch, and the 942 sits there forever indicating that it is attempting to locate a satellite.

David


----------



## rockitman (Jun 22, 2004)

Hi David,
According to the installation manual for the DPP44 switch and my own experience, in order to use a DPP44 you must use DP or DPP LNBF's. The legacy LNBF's you have will not work and you must use the power inserter for the DPP44 on the 'switch input 1' for the DPP44 to work.

rockitman


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

DanaPointDave said:


> I found information on this forum that states that this should work with legacy LNBF's, but the retailer from who I purchased the equipment states that I need DP LNBF's. Is this accurate?


The part from the retailer is. DishPro and DP Plus switches require DP LNBs. A DPP switch can be connected to a legacy _receiver_ without the DP Adapter. Also, DP receivers can be used with legacy LNB/switch combos.
See http://ekb.dbstalk.com/217.


> The LNBF's I have installed are about 10 years old. They are labeled "Dual LNBF" as they have two F-Connectors coming out of each. I also have available (not installed) newer (within the last year) "Digital LNBF" units (not labeled DP). Does anyone know if these are different than my legacy LNBF's and if they would work?


Those are both legacy, can't be used with the DPP44 or any other DP switch.


----------



## DanaPointDave (Jan 25, 2005)

Thank you both for replying. I will replace the 2 LNBF's, and upgrade to Dish 500 at the same time.

David


----------

